# vacuum sealers



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I have had a Foodsaver vacuum sealer for about 2 years. It was sent back because of a problem sealing and it just started cycling and would not stop. I got it back and it just never seemed to work right. I was told moisture was getting in the pump. Well since most stuff I seal has liquid in it , I was careful to dry off the meat with paper towels etc before seasling. Well today was the last straw. After sealing only 2 bags of fish from a fishing trip,it went on the fritz again. It is now in approximately 34 peices in a box now. Do yourself a favor if you are in the market for a vacuum sealer and want to use it for freezing meat and fish, save a little longer and get a good commercial unit,which I begin looking for this week. If anyone has any info or reviews of good comm. sealers please pass it on. Thanks Jim


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

I have the Food Saver Professional (paid about $300 for it). I have had it for about 4 years not and never have had a problem with it. Most of my early issues were becasue I neglected to read the instructions. Not saying that was your issue, just that my early experiences would have been beter if I had not been in such a rush. 

I have sealed brisket, fish, venison, meat to be marinated in a wet mixture, all without issue.

Just my experience. I know htere is a lesser unit sold by Food Saver, is that the one you have?

FWIW.

Steve


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I had the foodsaver professional II


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

I simply fold a paper towel and place it in the bag before sealing. Moisture does not get through it.

Jerry


----------

